# Naruto Shippuuden Wallpaper!



## Dabura (Jan 16, 2007)

Since part 2 is almost shown in animated form,
I felt a need to make this wallpaper.

It contains no spoilers; if you know how the 2 akatsuki members look like that is.

I used HQ manga scans and made a composition. Next I decided to cel-shade it to give it an animated feel. Plus a whoopass big hurricane backdrop for an energetic look.

Hope you like it as much, as I did painting it!


----------



## Iria (Jan 16, 2007)

that is awesome...great job!


----------



## Kayo (Jan 16, 2007)

It looks REALLY good!


----------



## Squire of Fate (Jan 16, 2007)

Awesome, although it has to be stretched a bit on my monitor, this is my new wallpaper.


----------



## Harlita (Jan 16, 2007)

Ooooooooo I really like how you did Naruto and Gaara in the center. 

SWEET!


----------



## Nice Gai (Jan 16, 2007)

dude great job man.


----------



## Dabura (Jan 16, 2007)

i'm glad you folks like it, thanks


----------



## Volken (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow, that's an amazing job! :amaze Everything is colored and positioned so well! But why is Sakura the most prominent character, compared to Naruto?


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 16, 2007)

That's beautiful. Awesome job.


----------



## Dabura (Jan 17, 2007)

> Wow, that's an amazing job! :amaze Everything is colored and positioned so well! But why is Sakura the most prominent character, compared to Naruto?



Because of their cool pose, naruto and gaara needed to be side by side. Plus Sakura is part of team 7 and in the first arc she shows what she is made of.

I thought she deserved a place in the spotlight. Let them watch her back, while she goes into action


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 17, 2007)

That's seriously great work.  Every thing's just so appropriately done.  Favorite part is the Gaara and Naruto part.


----------



## Hyuuga (Jan 18, 2007)

That's awesome.  Incredible work.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 18, 2007)

WOW!! The cell shading is really good and so does the background! Looks damn cool ^^


----------



## Kaki (Jan 18, 2007)

alsome, so smooth and great colors. 
I'll use it.


----------



## ♥Body Buddy♥ (Jan 20, 2007)

This is awesome, it even looks like an official wallpaper~


----------



## Kakuzu (Jan 20, 2007)

This is really well done!  Great job on the composition, background, and coloring!


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jan 21, 2007)

very nice wallpaper


----------



## Fu-Shy (Jan 21, 2007)

WOW! 

It's fantastic! 

Teh best!
Congratulation!


----------



## SupaFly (Jan 21, 2007)

that one was really awesome. nice colours and fine detales


----------



## Toni89 (Jan 22, 2007)

wow goooood


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 22, 2007)

Awesome as usual.


----------



## ☆Indigo☆ (Jan 22, 2007)

That image has magically glued itself to my desktop.  xD
Great job!


----------



## jere7782 (Jan 23, 2007)

you drew it? and colored? or jsut colored???? if you did both damn!!!!!!!!!!!
but nice coloring too.


----------



## Vicious (Jan 23, 2007)

you made this? this is fucking awesome. deidara is going to look awesome when part 2 anime starts.


----------



## bancy (Feb 2, 2007)

That's great! ^_^ Color compliment each all others well.  Love it.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Feb 4, 2007)

Wow, awesome. Keep it up.


----------



## Greed990 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks man, I needed a new wallpaper/


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Feb 5, 2007)

It's really cool!
I like it a lot


----------



## Luffy. (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice wallpaper ^^ very nice


----------



## Even (Feb 5, 2007)

in one word: AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Haku (Feb 5, 2007)

WOW i must say its very sweet! kudos! keep the work up!


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Feb 5, 2007)

It certainly does have a sort of authentic feel to it. Great job!


----------



## Bya Bya (Feb 5, 2007)

very nice ^0^


----------



## natwel (Feb 5, 2007)

It's ok but kakashi is too far away, and you should have put a less ugly character on the left. :X


----------



## natwel (Feb 5, 2007)

is that supposed to be yondaime and sasuke's dad, or naruto and sasuke as fathers?
If it's naruto and sasuke, who had their children?


----------



## Bya Bya (Feb 5, 2007)

natwel said:


> is that supposed to be yondaime and sasuke's dad, or naruto and sasuke as fathers?
> If it's naruto and sasuke, who had their children?



Oro had Sasuke's and Sai had Naruto's  

LOL, it's Yondy and Fugaku.


----------



## Dabura (Feb 7, 2007)

senk u 



> you drew it? and colored? or jsut colored???? if you did both damn!!!!!!!!!!!
> but nice coloring too.



I used manga scans, I didn't draw anything




> It's ok but kakashi is too far away, and you should have put a less ugly character on the left. :X



Some find him on the left "dead sexy"


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Feb 7, 2007)

Awesome wallpaper, very nice composition.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Feb 9, 2007)

Amazing work! Keep it up please!


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 9, 2007)

1 question.... why is sakura at the front??
apart from that, professional mate


----------



## TajuKageBunshinnoJutsu (Feb 9, 2007)

my wallpaper.


----------



## Countach (Feb 10, 2007)

I love the boxs on the left, nice job


----------



## MajesticBeast (Feb 10, 2007)

Awesome im gonna use that.


----------



## shadow__nin (Feb 10, 2007)

Great Job  I am impressed.  
The pics you chose accents eachother.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 11, 2007)

Whoa DUDE! This is killer! Everything is perfect on it! Perfect placement on the characters, Beautifully blended, shading is perfect, daaaaaaaamn this is my new wallpaper!!!


----------

